# Multiple Hinge Mortise Jig



## FES (Oct 8, 2007)

Instead of making an individual hinge mortise template, I want to make a template out of 5/8" MDF that will have (3) spaces cut out, I can clamp to the edge of an interior door and mortise all 3 areas for the hinges in (1) setup. The doors are 1-3/8" thick x 32" wide x 80" long and I have (21 doors) to fix 3 1/2" round-corner butt hinges on. I am thinking about cutting a strip of 5/8" MDF 6" wide x 81" long, glue a tab approximately 1" wide x 4" long to each end of the strip. The tabs will have a mounting hole to pin the template to the door top and bottom with a drywall screw. Four (4) 1" x 2" x 10" fence strips, on approximately 10" centers, will be fastened to the template for clamping to door . Please advise if you think this template will work or maybe someone will have a better idea ? Your advice will be greatly appreaciated. Regards, Fred


----------



## FES (Oct 8, 2007)

Would someone advise me on this ? I am totally a novice when it comes to doing anything with a router. Thank you.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You might consider using plywood. It would be much stronger. Seeing as how MDF is similar to cardboard, you might get your fence strips breaking off.
Otherwise, it sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi FES

Because you have 21 doors to do you may want to buy or just rent a hinge template jig set up,,, you can always sell it after you get done with it,, 


But so many doors are not all the same size it can be off by 1" and the will make your home jig so much fire wood...


Porter-Cable 59381 Hinge Butt Template Kit
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-59381-Hinge-Butt-Template/dp/B0000224KV

Carey 300-2 3 Hinge System
http://www.tools-plus.com/carey-300-2.html

=====



FES said:


> Instead of making an individual hinge mortise template, I want to make a template out of 5/8" MDF that will have (3) spaces cut out, I can clamp to the edge of an interior door and mortise all 3 areas for the hinges in (1) setup. The doors are 1-3/8" thick x 32" wide x 80" long and I have (21 doors) to fix 3 1/2" round-corner butt hinges on. I am thinking about cutting a strip of 5/8" MDF 6" wide x 81" long, glue a tab approximately 1" wide x 4" long to each end of the strip. The tabs will have a mounting hole to pin the template to the door top and bottom with a drywall screw. Four (4) 1" x 2" x 10" fence strips, on approximately 10" centers, will be fastened to the template for clamping to door . Please advise if you think this template will work or maybe someone will have a better idea ? Your advice will be greatly appreaciated. Regards, Fred


----------



## FES (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you much getting back to me and for the information. Doubt if I can afford to buy a mortise jig. Understand they are quite expensive. Have to check around and see if I can rent one. Good point taken about the doors not being identical in dimensions. Thank you. Best Regards, Fred


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Fred: I have had recent need of a similar mortice jig for some doors in a house.
I bought a jig from Home Depot made by Porter Cable, it cost about 25 USD.
It hadles 3 1/2, 41/2,hinges with 5/8ths radius 1/4" radius and with a chisel they can be squared up from 1/4". The bit that comes with the jig is HSS. and is practically useless. I replaced it with a bit that PC recomends, for another 20 USD. 
I did about 10 doors with it and it was certainly worth the investment. 
Hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------



## FES (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Woodnut65 for the information. I thought the jig would cost a whole lot more. I will check with HD. I guess, for 25 USD, it is a single hinge mortise jig but worth looking at anyway. I agree about the HSS bit. Bought a carbide edge 1/2" and 3/4" bit today. Don't know for sure which diameter will work best but going to try the 3/4" since it will remove more material quicker. Regards. Fred


----------



## FES (Oct 8, 2007)

Update: I made my multiple hinge mortise jig for both, right and left hand hinges, using 1/2 " MDF, glued and screwed 1/4" plywood at the hinge locations big enough to allow the 1/8" offset for the 3/4" bushing and used a 1/2" mortise carbide bit. Also, I glued and screwed a strip of 1/4" x 1" about 1" from each edge of the hinge location. This strip was used to screw the jig onto the door edge with 1" drywood screw which held it in place. I attached 1" x 2" x 12" strips with glue and screws to the underside which served as a stop that rested against the side of the door giving the required depth of the mortise. Happy to say, the jig worked and all 21 doors are up and hanging. It took 2 1/2 hours to mortise all the doors. I will post a photo of the jig that might give others ideas, if I can figure out how to do that. Thank you all for your help on this one.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

A picture would be a lot easier to see...


----------



## FES (Oct 8, 2007)

Will do, Once I figure out how to post a picture.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi FES

Use the link below, it will show you how to upload your pictures 

http://www.routerforums.com/howattachment.php


==============


FES said:


> Will do, Once I figure out how to post a picture.


----------

